# ***PHOTOS*** Surrey Chi Meet 22/10/05



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Here are the pics I took!
If anyone want's me to email them bigger/higher resolution ones let me know 

x  x


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

That should of had a warning sign on it.....


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

OHMYGOSH! I love it... I recognize almost all the chis there!! (Is that good or bad? :lol: )

I see Fizzy, I see Kirby, I see Tyson, I see ....

I love how all chi pics are arial photos. :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww great pics charlie is sooo teeny weeny he is a lil darling


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Wasn't easy snapping... the little buggers didn't stay still for a second! Too busy having fun 
:blob7:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

great pics abby , hope you dont mind but i have saved some of them to my pc  

It was great to meet u , your boyfriend and charlie hope to see you at the next meet



I LOVE CHARLIE   :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for the email abby i now have all the pics


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Jayne said:


> Thanks for the email abby i now have all the pics


No problem x  x


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww wow aby theyre lovely. So many chis- loved the last 3 *the black and tan mafia* :wink: lol

Ive saved them to my comp too :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Great photos Abby , your charlie is so sweet  what a great time we all had


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Great pics! Charlie was adorable. One of the teeniest, tiniest chis I've ever seen!!


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> Great photos Abby , your charlie is so sweet  what a great time we all had


I **Heart** Kirby, How cute is he! of course Fizzy was hansom too :wink: But yeah a great day... roll on the next one!


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> Great pics! Charlie was adorable. One of the teeniest, tiniest chis I've ever seen!!


I know, he's like a little bat without wings! If anyone finds a teeny Batman t-shirt let me know I have to get him one! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww i call my roo my bat- and a drunk guy once asked what species of bat was he.. i said a chihuahua and he said WOW LOOK AT THOSE WINGS (refering to his ears lol) :lol:


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> awww i call my roo my bat- and a drunk guy once asked what species of bat was he.. i said a chihuahua and he said WOW LOOK AT THOSE WINGS (refering to his ears lol) :lol:


OMG Stef... I'm literally psml! That is toooo funny! :laughing3: 

How cute would Romeo & Charlie look dressed as Batman & Robin! hee hee!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awwwww mega cute!!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lmao he he he you two sooo have to do that lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hah dun dun dun dun dun dun bat chissssssss


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

The pics are great!!!!! I wish I lived nearer and could come! Cant wait til Birmingham!


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

*I have a little too much time on my hands today*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

omgggggggggggggggggggggg i cannot stop laughing!!!!!! thats great- omg i cant get over it :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.poochcentral.com/dbpooch...upWanted=13&classWanted=164&sectionWanted=105


i found a batman and robin costumes here if that helps- i dont know if they do charies size??? :wave:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

That pic is hilarious!! I want to be able to make pictures like that. Earlier on I was just thinking that I'd like to put my mate Chris's head on Tinkerbell's body but I don't know how!!!
Ivy wants to be catwoman as she's part of the black and tan mafia!


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> That pic is hilarious!! I want to be able to make pictures like that. Earlier on I was just thinking that I'd like to put my mate Chris's head on Tinkerbell's body but I don't know how!!!
> Ivy wants to be catwoman as she's part of the black and tan mafia!


I was thinking Ivy would be a perfect Catwoman! I did it on Paint Shop Pro... if you send me the pics I'll do the tinkerbell one for you if you want?


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

:lol: He he :lol: Thank you very much. I better not though because Chris is a 6'2 punk bloke and he might be a little bit embarrassed to have Tinkerbell's body!!! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

do it- and show us :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:lol: :lol: That pic of charlie and romeo is too funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: I have a little too much time on my hands today*



*Abby* said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


thats soooo cute!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

soooo lmao lol he he he great piccy ha ha you should put it in the piccy forum not many will see it in here but its fab lol


----------



## Jons my baby (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi, my name is Anne, and I absolutly love your chihuahua. You are so lucky to have one.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hi anne
welcome to the site...
xxxxx :wave:


----------

